# in String alle Kommas durch . ersetzten funzt nicht



## Guest (23. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

habe einen String in einer properties datei. Der string enthält Doublewerte, da diese mit komma und/oder punkt im String stehen und ich im Programm aber nur , haben will wollte ich alle Punkte durch Kommas ersetzen, aber jetzt ersetzt er mir en ganzen String durch Kommas was mache ich falsch


```
String gemischt = "0,80;0.55;0.75;0.90;1.45";
	String komma = mit.replaceAll(".", ",");
	System.out.println("komma: " + komma);
```

Erhalte als Ausgabe folgendes:


```
komma: ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
```


----------



## DaKo (23. Aug 2007)

Das liegt daran, dass der Punkt bei RegEx eine Sonderfunktion hat


----------



## mikachu (23. Aug 2007)

```
String gemischt = "0,80;0.55;0.75;0.90;1.45"; 
   String komma = gemischt.replace(".", ","); 
   System.out.println("komma: " + komma);
```

einfaches 'replace' statt 'replaceAll' verwenden


----------



## SlaterB (23. Aug 2007)

oder
replaceAll("\\.", ",");


----------



## Gast (23. Aug 2007)

Danke,


----------

